# House flippers



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Third call today. Another wash machine drain stoppage. Arrive at house home owner takes me to inside laundry rm next to kitchen. Washer and dryer have been pulled out. Drywall has been cut and removed below wash machine box to floor. 2" Pvc pipe cut 3" above floor. No vent thru roof or cleanout so we are bringing cables inside which I do not like to do. Put down tarps, Bring in k50 and 5/8 cable. Drop 5/8 cable in and go thru 2" p trap just below slab level. Get twelve feet of cable in and no further. Try drop head, and straight head still stopped at same spot. Run mini seesnake and where cable has stopped is a 2" ell dropping vertical and camera is in water. Locate camera head and determine flippers relocated washer drain by connecting above original 2" cast iron p trap. Floor will have to be busted out to make repair and finish checking line with seesnake. Of course entire floor is new 18x 18 tile and homeowner has no replacements. Also homeowner tells me after the fact that they have only been there one month and the home warranty company could not get line open but could not tell them why.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

That sucks. I don't know many flippers who get there stuff inspected. It's rare that they pay for good contractors too. I almost want to tell all my customers to never buy a house from a flipper.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> That sucks. I don't know many flippers who get there stuff inspected. It's rare that they pay for good contractors too. I almost want to tell all my customers to never buy a house from a flipper.


When I hear "we flip houses" my conversation usually ends with them. I won't work for them. Most of the time they dont want the job done right, they just want the sewer flowing, or the drip on the crusty valve to stop.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

When I hear "we flip houses" I think we should say "Good for you. We flip customers".


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Bunch of haters, not all flippers are the same, I work for a few and make good profits.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Bunch of haters, not all flippers are the same, I work for a few and make good profits.


I am not prejudiced against flippers. I hate everybody.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> That sucks. I don't know many flippers who get there stuff inspected. It's rare that they pay for good contractors too. I almost want to tell all my customers to never buy a house from a flipper.


I've thought the same thing many times when I am in a house that was flipped. 



GREENPLUM said:


> Bunch of haters, not all flippers are the same, I work for a few and make good profits.


While not all flippers are the same it could easily be said that a large majority do not do things right. At least in my area, and it sounds like a whole bunch of other people have the same experience. 

Out of all the flippers I've come across 1 in 5 might want it done "Right enough" so as to avoid future problems. The in 5 was being kind.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

"Flipper" a.k.a. DIY GC

A subhuman form of a subhuman.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I have no experience with "flippers" other than the ones I have come in contact with while doing some work for friends. They seem to be the bratty recent college grads who got a loan from mom & dad. Their model is copied from the HGTV channel and they have zero knowledge on how to actual build houses. 

So sure, you might make a fast buck, but viewing things from an industry perspective you can see they do more harm than good.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

I love catching flippers. Makes for a lot of code enforcement fun....
26 year plumber myself and hate the hacks. Most do no service to anyone and since a house is a large investment usually the fool that buys it gets screwed. 

I especially love the 2 story jobs with no vents and 2 and 1/2 bath..

Got to love the fernco fun also. Sticking abs into a cast hub with concrete...

No traps on silly things like tubs showers. Amazing what folks think they can do with glue and plastic pipe.. I can glue a pipe now I is a plumber....

Even better are the home inspectors that have no clue what they are looking at in regards to plumbing.

Sorry I vented but had a bad day. Commercial job where plumbing is in the Plenum. Print has all over it Cast iron only.. Plumber installs plastic then has a heart attack when I read him the print.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Flippers Motto is "Putting lipstick on a pig" just pretty her up a little and sell:laughing:


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> "Flipper" a.k.a. DIY GC
> 
> A subhuman form of a subhuman.


 
Was thinking the same thing yesterday. Had a call back by the Bad Luck GC/Flipper. I call him bad luck because I never have call backs. But on his jobs I never make money. This is the 3rd one I have done and my last. 

I got there over the weekend to install the shower. He said it was ready. 
I get there and the sub floor isnt done or the side wall. I called him and he said " You need that?" I said " Well it want float in mid air". He does good frameing and wood work. Just doesnt have a clue about anything else. 

I am not working for any GCs or flippers from now on if I can help it. I am only been back from Afghanstan for 3 months now and last week I was swamped.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

That plumber should learn to slow down and read the job docs prior to starting. This is a byproduct of today's modern shops though in some respects. They rush rush rush you to "just get it done" Leaving the plumber (if he even is one) to try and find shortcuts. Looks like his shortcut was a whopper. When a project manager is screaming at me to get started or get it done, I remind him that these projects get completed in spite of him and not because of him and that the reverse is true for me.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Relic said:


> That plumber should learn to slow down and read the job docs prior to starting. This is a byproduct of today's modern shops though in some respects. They rush rush rush you to "just get it done" Leaving the plumber (if he even is one) to try and find shortcuts. Looks like his shortcut was a whopper. When a project manager is screaming at me to get started or get it done, I remind him that these projects get complete in spite of him and not because of him and that the reverse is true for me.


One of my biggest pet peeves is when we get a call from either a real estate agent or prospective home buyer in a panic that their option period ends tomorrow, or even today, and they need us to come out ASAP and check out XYZ. They have had like 10 days to have us out...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Relic said:


> That plumber should learn to slow down and read the job docs prior to starting. This is a byproduct of today's modern shops though in some respects. They rush rush rush you to "just get it done" Leaving the plumber (if he even is one) to try and find shortcuts. Looks like his shortcut was a whopper. When a project manager is screaming at me to get started or get it done, I remind him that these projects get completed in spite of him and not because of him and that the reverse is true for me.


Thanks to all of you for not hanging me. I went off when I shouldn't have.
On that commercial job the architect will now have to write a change order and they will need to firewrap the pvc at a cost of 650.00 USD a roll.

What a waste of money.
The lesson for all who bid read the print!!!


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Thanks to all of you for not hanging me. I went off when I shouldn't have.
> On that commercial job the architect will now have to write a change order and they will need to firewrap the pvc at a cost of 650.00 USD a roll.
> 
> What a waste of money.
> The lesson for all who bid read the print!!!


 It happens all the time. We built a new school back when I was working for someone else. When they bid the job they missed a 1500 Gal boiler on the roof. I dont know the cost of the boiler but I know it cost the company 12k to get it lifted on the roof and put in the Mech room. Then we had to pipe it. I lose jobs because I read the specs. Here in NC the insecptors dont look at specs on smaller jobs. If it specs for cast iron and copper thats what I bid at. Then joe blow plumbing comes in and bids for PVC , pex and auto vents. He gets the job and no one says anything about the specs.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I have had the same problem here. I stopped bidding on any jobs that are not from local contractors. The out of state contractors don't care if you get paid or not. They just want to see production. Sometimes I wonder if we bid on the same job as the other guy.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Funny this topic comes up. Had a flipper today on a total home rehab who expected DWV and water for six fixtures to be completed and inspected on the same day because he wanted to close in the walls. When I told him that wasn't happening, he started complaining. Naturally, I told him complain all you want. The plumbing will get done as soon as possible and no sooner, and then inspected BEFORE the walls are closed in. Period. End of discussion. He walked off mumbling.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I had one today where my friend who is a GC took on a job. He calls me and I go out..it to move a toilet and new shower drain, angle stops. I asked him what about the shower valve? It's open see if they will pay for a new one since they are up dating everything. He says oh yeah they do it's over here. It's one of those combo units with body sprays and huge shower head and handheld. I laugh and say well... I need 3/4 supply for all this and the toilet and faucets. The shower alone total is 20 gpms! He says your kidding..I say no it needs to all be upgraded. He says why can't it just be put in. After explaining to him how things work and how you only have so many gallons from a 1/2 line..he saw the light. He never questions me but this one I told him il do it. But I do not want to hear it's not working when they try to shower and fire up the body sprays too. He just said that's why you plumb and I do the other stuff...LOL


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I worked for Fannie Mae for a short while. Until they called me and said we need you to replace water heaters for $475 a piece. With permits included in that price


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is when we get a call from either a real estate agent or prospective home buyer in a panic that their option period ends tomorrow, or even today, and they need us to come out ASAP and check out XYZ. They have had like 10 days to have us out...


 

you forgot to mention that they expect you to come out and do this inspection at the last minute for them for free... cause you are their buddy:yes:

and can you have a type written estimate e-mailed to me by this afternoon,?? Be sure to break it down for parts and labor.. so we can bid it out if we buy the home


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> I worked for Fannie Mae for a short while. Until they called me and said we need you to replace water heaters for $475 a piece. With permits included in that price


Was this in 1985?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Nope 2012


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Bunch of haters, not all flippers are the same, I work for a few and make good profits.


How many of your flippers pulled permits and had inspections?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Caveat Emptor

This is why plumbers should be doing home inspections for prospective buyers. The general home inspector, usually referred by realtors, has a conflict of interest from the get go. Too many problems pointed out and the deal goes south.

Flippers = pretty wrapping paper, worthless present.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I am glad this thread got brought back up, I had not seen it and it is oh so true.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Just looked at a job today where the flipper asked if I could re-use gas line he tore off the roof to go to his new unit 50 ft away. The pipe was outside ,covered in roof tear off and rusty. I declined the job


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flippers are just GC's that are even worse than GC's. :laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

You can put a new coat of paint and 18" rims on a Hyundai but it's still a Hyundai


----------

